# timely transposition of EU Directives



## Linni

Jak byste prosím přeložili do češtiny "timely transposition of EU Directives"? 




> To contribute to the creation of a fully functioning EU Internal Market, through, among other things, the development of a single market in Services, the development of administrative cooperation mechanisms between EU Member States and the timely transposition of EU Directives.


Zdroj: http://www.entemp.ie/publications/corporate/2008/StatementofStrategy2008-2010.rtf


Jedná se o jeden z cílů Strategie irského ministerstva podnikání, obchodu a zaměstnanosti.


Já jsem si dovolila to přeložit takto: 



> Přispět      k utváření plně fungujícího vnitřního trhu EU, a to mimo jiné prostřednictvím      rozvoje trhu služeb, rozvoje administrativní spolupráce mezi členskými      státy EU a _vhodného přenášení směrnic EU_. (Co to znamená?)


----------



## Petra123

> Přispět      k utváření *vytvoření* plně fungujícího vnitřního trhu EU, a to mimo  jiné prostřednictvím      rozvoje *jednotného* trhu služeb, rozvoje administrativní  spolupráce mezi členskými      státy EU v *oblasti administrativy* a _vhodného přenášení směrnic  EU_ *včasnou implementací směrnic EU*.


Informace o směrnicích EU např. zde:
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Směrnice_EU


----------



## winpoj

Čeští úředníci a politici sice mají ohavného slova "implementace" plná ústa, avšak v oficiálních překladech pro EU je tabu.

Čili by to bylo "včasné provádění směrnic".

Plus: development of administrative cooperation mechanisms - rozvoj mechanismů správní spolupráce


----------



## Petra123

Díky winpojovi za upřesnění, oficiálně se opravdu používá "provádění směrnic".


----------



## Linni

Mockrát děkuju za odpovědi, bohužel nejsem žádná překladatelka, tak tomu odpovídá i úroveň mých překladů.


----------

